# Uber partners with GetUpside for Driver Rewards



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

*Uber partners with GetUpside to offer promotions to drivers, delivery people*








Uber is working with retail technology company GetUpside to offer fuel and convenience store promotions to Uber drivers and delivery people.

In a Tuesday (Aug. 17) announcement, Uber said the partnership began earlier in the month with a promotion that gave Uber drivers cash back on gasoline purchases.

Drivers can also save inside stores, getting as much as 22 percent cash back on their purchases once they download the GetUpside app. Uber and GetUpside say there are plans to expand their partnership in the months ahead.

“We are constantly asking those who drive and deliver with Uber for their feedback on ways to improve the experience on the platform,” Carrol Chang, Uber head of driver operations for the U.S. and Canada, said in a news release.

“Fuel and convenience store discounts were among the most requested, and we’re thrilled to be able to incorporate driver feedback into this partnership, which will give them the access to save at the pump as well as in-store purchases they have told us they want,” Chang added.



https://www.pymnts.com/news/ridesharing/2021/uber-wants-to-help-drivers-save-through-getupside/


In advance of this partnership, Uber surveyed drivers and delivery people across the U.S. to understand what they want and need. This partnership with GetUpside followed considerable research with drivers on the Uber app to determine what tools drivers are already using to gain more value from every dollar.

GetUpside connects customers with local businesses nationwide with personalized cash back offers. The offers are delivered through the GetUpside mobile app and provide customers with the highest possible value on their everyday spend—2 to 3 times more than any other product. Each GetUpside promotion is always within margin and is guaranteed to be profitable for merchants, creating a win-win for both customers and retailers.

“Rideshare and delivery drivers have provided essential services over the last year and a half, and have helped to get our communities moving again,” *said Alex Kinnier, co-founder and CEO of GetUpside.* “We are excited to partner with Uber to bring more value to those drivers while they're on the road, and to our merchant partners who will receive them.”

*For a limited time only, first-time users of the GetUpside app who are drivers on the Uber platform may use the GetUpside promo code for Uber for an extra 35¢ off per gallon on their first 2 fill-ups. The promo code is located in the Uber Pro Hub in the Uber Driver app.









Uber and GetUpside Announce Partnership to Provide Cashback on Fuel & Convenience Store Purchases for Drivers and Delivery People on the Uber App


Drivers with Uber can now access high-value cash back offers at over 30,000 U.S. locations



www.businesswire.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow. Makes me want to run out and put all the trade decals on; reactivate RS ins rider and log back on.

Er, nope.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> “We are constantly asking those who drive and deliver with Uber for their feedback on ways to improve the experience on the platform,” Carrol Chang, Uber head of driver operations for the U.S. and Canada, said in a news release.


Nonsense. They know exactly how we want the "experience" improved. Simply:

More money. Cold, hard currency deposited into our bank accounts that we can spend. Nothing else.

We don't want rewards, discounts, money-back offers, stars, badges, points, achievement levels, driver categories or any other worthless gimmicks. Simply restore rates to what they were at the beginning when we signed up.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Can't anyone sign up for this?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Illini said:


> Can't anyone sign up for this?


Yes, another one of their affinity marketing schemes. In my area GetUpside has the worst gas stations like Shell & Exxon who's prices are always like 20-30 cents higher so you aren't saving anything. I'll stick with gas buddy and my 5-14 cents off per gallon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> *Uber partners with GetUpside to offer promotions to drivers, delivery people*
> 
> View attachment 610646​
> Uber is working with retail technology company GetUpside to offer fuel and convenience store promotions to Uber drivers and delivery people.
> ...


Uber SELLING US & OUR DATA AGAIN . . .

I HEAR HOMELAND IS BUYING ALSO . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nonsense. They know exactly how we want the "experience" improved. Simply:
> 
> More money.
> 
> We don't want rewards, discounts, money-back offers, stars, badges, points, achievement levels, driver categories or anything else. Simply restore rates to what they were at the beginning when we signed up.


80-20. Split !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 80-20. Split !


That and name your own price worked out very well for me. Also, it was nice and simple. You want a ride? This is the price. You like the price? Press accept. You don't like the price? Don't accept.


----------



## JetSkiJeff (May 24, 2021)

the only way this can help you make money is after you join.. you get a referral code. Give your referral code out to your ALL your friends who will join under you. When they join and buy gas you get a %. When your friends that joined under you invite their friends you also get a smaller %when their friends buy gas, but its still money you wake up to almost every day as long as you have MANY people / friends under you that joined. Like the other poster above stated .. many Gas Stations that are included in this app usually have higher gas prices then other stations in the area. I have been using this Getupside App since it started and have 48 personal active referrals .. and 147 Referrals by my Referrals. I wake up daily to money, some more then others even when I do not buy gas I am making something. Nothing to write home about, or make me rich .. but I've banked over $1000 the 1st year. 

with using Uber's Referral Code.. everytime a driver buys Gas, Uber gets paid a % too.
Below is my saved emails every time I get money added by someone buying gas under me.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

JetSkiJeff said:


> the only way this can help you make money is after you join.. you get a referral code. Give your referral code out to your ALL your friends who will join under you. When they join and buy gas you get a %. When your friends that joined under you invite their friends you also get a smaller %when their friends buy gas, but its still money you wake up to almost every day as long as you have MANY people / friends under you that joined. Like the other poster above stated .. many Gas Stations that are included in this app usually have higher gas prices then other stations in the area. I have been using this Getupside App since it started and have 48 personal active referrals .. and 147 Referrals by my Referrals. I wake up daily to money, some more then others even when I do not buy gas I am making something. Nothing to write home about, or make me rich .. but I've banked over $1000 the 1st year.
> 
> with using Uber's Referral Code.. everytime a driver buys Gas, Uber gets paid a % too.
> Below is my saved emails every time I get money added by someone buying gas under me.
> View attachment 610700


So, a pyramid scheme?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

So in essence, with people using the link given them from inside the Uber app, Uber is making money off the gas each driver buys.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

It reminds me of my local grocery store that has you play monopoly, earn points for discounted gas, electronic coupons that you have to download, etc. I don’t have the time or energy to play these “games”. I’m sure the administration of these games costs money which could be put to better use by lowering prices on groceries. 

As everyone else has said, just improve rates instead of making us play these games.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> So in essence, with people using the link given them from inside the Uber app, Uber is making money off the gas each driver buys.


Next level up the pyramid!


Now you really get to pay Uber to drive


----------



## JetSkiJeff (May 24, 2021)

tucsongoober69 said:


> So, a pyramid scheme?


It could be perceived that way but it stops at your immediate referrals and then their referrals. so if your immediate referral's referral's referral buys gas you make $0.

so basically as long as you keep inviting people under your code .. and they join, and they invite people also, you get the paid on the ones you directly invited and the ones that your direct invited gets to join and buys gas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JetSkiJeff said:


> It could be perceived that way but it stops at your immediate referrals and then their referrals. so if your immediate referral's referral's referral buys gas you make $0.
> 
> so basically as long as you keep inviting people under your code .. and they join, and they invite people also, you get the paid on the ones you directly invited and the ones that your direct invited gets to join and buys gas.


" INVITE YOUR FRIENDS " !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I can't wait until Uber adopts the MLM method of fare payout too. They can lower the payout for rides to $0.05 per mile, but you can get $0.01 per mile for every driver's miles that you refer, and $0.001 for every mile of a driver that that driver refers. Pax of course will still pay the same amount per ride. To keep your benefit, just drive 200 miles per day. Of course, if you drive 200 miles in a day without referring anyone, you'll only make $10 but the key is in the referrals.

To make money, just refer 100 drivers. If they each do 100 miles a day that's $100 a day income from your referrals. And then if they each refer 100 people and they each drive 100 miles that's another $1100 per day. Make $1210 a day just by referring drivers 100 drivers who are good referrers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I can't wait until Uber adopts the MLM method of fare payout too. They can lower the payout for rides to $0.05 per mile, but you can get $0.01 per mile for every driver's miles that you refer, and $0.001 for every mile of a driver that that driver refers. Pax of course will still pay the same amount per ride. To keep your benefit, just drive 200 miles per day. Of course, if you drive 200 miles in a day without referring anyone, you'll only make $10 but the key is in the referalls.
> 
> To make money, just refer 100 drivers. If they each do 100 miles a day that's $100 a day income from your referrals. And then if they each refer 100 people and they each drive 100 miles that's another $1100 per day. Make $1200 a day just by referring drivers 100 drivers who are good referrers.


We're NOT A PYRAMID SCHEME !

WE'RE A " TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !

LAWS DON'T APPLY TO US !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

[QUOTE
but I've banked over $1000 the 1st year.

][/QUOTE]

So do you receive a check , debit card, or direct deposit?


----------



## JetSkiJeff (May 24, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> So in essence, with people using the link given them from inside the Uber app, Uber is making money off the gas each driver buys.


100% Correct .


----------



## JetSkiJeff (May 24, 2021)

Real FM Steve said:


> [QUOTE
> but I've banked over $1000 the 1st year.
> 
> ]


So do you receive a check , debit card, or direct deposit?
[/QUOTE]

you can Cash Out your earnings into your Bank Account (Direct Deposit) or get paid via Paypal or you can Choose in the form of Gift Cards.. I do the direct deposit to my Bank Account as there is no fee .. Paypal I think tags you a small fee for the transfer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JetSkiJeff said:


> 100% Correct .


How bout we FIND ANOTHER LINK.

I SAY U.P. DOT NET GET ONE
yeahhhh . . , 
Why can't we get a Discount HERE ?


----------



## JetSkiJeff (May 24, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> How bout we FIND ANOTHER LINK.
> 
> I SAY U.P. DOT NET GET ONE
> yeahhhh . . ,
> Why can't we get a Discount HERE ?


People that have the app and are using it already get each her a referral code.. these are the bonuses you get with a referral... 

You can also get paid shopping at certain establishments and restaurants, but that feature isn't available in my area (Miami) yet. 

If ya wanna use my code just send me a private message, I'm not here to snipe Ubers potential referrals..


----------



## Taxi2Rideshare (May 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nonsense. They know exactly how we want the "experience" improved. Simply:
> 
> More money. Cold, hard currency deposited into our bank accounts that we can spend. Nothing else.
> 
> We don't want rewards, discounts, money-back offers, stars, badges, points, achievement levels, driver categories or any other worthless gimmicks. Simply restore rates to what they were at the beginning when we signed up.


Odd that Uber's willing to do anything except give drivers proper wages.


----------

